# My Harman Pix , again



## mrgoodwrench (Nov 19, 2005)

Ok, let's try this again. P61A install in my basement.


----------



## webbie (Nov 19, 2005)

Frank Ivy said:
			
		

> Yep, same problem I'm having. :coolmad:



Image was uploaded, but it was at 300 DPI, which is a print resolution, not a web or screen resolution.

See my notes about exporting for web or email from many of the free programs that may already be on your computer. This problem may fix itself anyway when I update some graphics software on the UNIX server.


----------



## begreen (Nov 19, 2005)

Shows up fine for me. Try refreshing your browser by reloading the current page. It might be showing you the old cached page.

- Belay that, Craig just posted the answer


----------



## webbie (Nov 20, 2005)

BeGreen said:
			
		

> Shows up fine for me. Try refreshing your browser by reloading the current page. It might be showing you the old cached page.
> 
> - Belay that, Craig just posted the answer



The real answer for now appears that the forum like small case .jpg and not large case .JPG, so rename the files until I figger it out.


----------

